# Jamaal crawford



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

why did he only play 11 mins tonite?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

stephen jackson elbowed him in the mouth while he was running towards him, then fell and smacked the back of his head on the floor.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lenny Wilkins said he got poked in the eye.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lenny wilkens has alzheimers


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Is Crawford playing tonight? I haven't heard jack about his injury since it happened. Thanks!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Is Crawford playing tonight? I haven't heard jack about his injury since it happened. Thanks!




I hope not. :devil:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Actually, this answers the question:




> PAIN IN NECK: Jamal Crawford expects to play tonight despite a sore neck. Crawford was injured in the first half against Indiana and did not return. He practiced yesterday and said he was only experiencing some soreness near his right shoulder. "It feels a lot better today," he said, "but I still feel it a little bit." ...



http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/story/253075p-216673c.html


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, oh ok, your a Spurs fan! Now I see why you don't want Jamal playing! Still you guys should be able to handle NY fairly easily (no offense NY fans they would beat my Bulls even worse I am sure).


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the spurs should win, but the knicks match up really well with the spurs and should have a chance.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The Knicks are badly outmatched in the post by Duncan and Nesterovic. Tonight will be a true display of just how large the donut hole is in the middle for the Knicks. Sweetney and Nazr probably get in quick foul trouble which leads to Jerome Williams and Vin Baker playing together at some point in the 2nd quarter.

Ginobili, Bowen, and Barry alternating between 2-3 is pretty good too. Certainly better than TT/Ariza/Penny.

For the Knicks to win, Marbury has to have a monster game AND Duncan has to get in foul trouble. The Knicks likely don't have a chance unless Marbury attempts at least 14 FTs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the 5 is definetly our weakness....Is there anyone out there that could help??

Of course we would have to give up KT,who at this juncture is our best player...

Its getting ugly


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hunter*

I like the young guy from Phoenix. I think he could be had but who knows? Check it out Truth...6.7 pt, 3 boards. 2 blocks per 15 min.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Hunter realistically isn't any better than Nazr. Given his small contract size, and the players on the roster, the Knicks can't really offer Phoenix anything they don't already have. They also are stacked from 1-4, so they aren't going to trade their one useful 5 when we don't even have one to offer in return (unless you consider Nazr a 5, which is like considering Amare a 5).


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Have you..*

watched Hunter? Have you seen the Suns roster? Hunter is a much better shot blocker than Nazr and he is bigger(longer). He is an active rebounder and a bit better offensively. He is also younger. He is a definate upgrade. The Suns also have other 5's both as a starter and Voskul as a back up. Lampe may also end up as a five on that team. Hunter is non-essential. Maybe a trade for Marion and Hunter could be worked out. Johnson is a r-free agent this summer and Phoenix will need to cough up big money to keep him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,
*HAVE YOU* lost your mind or been binging on those hallucinogenitic biscuts??Shawn Marion and Hunter???For who,or should i say what??A 10% stake in cablevision??:grinning: 

As for Hunter,he is a much better defensive player than Naz,and a much better rebounder...I am with you on that one,BigDog


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*The thing about Marion is ...*

it is hard to get true value for a superstar. I don't know what we could offer..maybe nothing we have is interesting to them. They shouldn't be opposed to trading with us, though..it has worked well for them so far. We will have some expiring contracts...a first rounder(looking better every game..lol), a backup 5. a back up 3(TT), Sweetney? I would give Sweets in this one ..Marion is a monster on the boards from the 3. Get on the phone and make sure there is no way to do this


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

So what makes you think the Suns would trade Hunter when he is their first big guy off the bench and only big guy outside of Amare in the rotation?


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

I think the Suns raped us enough with trading, only guys i want from the Suns is amare Lampe Barbosa or Richardson


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

JC is CLUTCH!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

his best game by far..did we ever need that


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I wish he was still a Bull!!!! :soapbox: :verysad:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ace,there is something seriously askew in BullsLand..JC is reallly ###%% talented.If he ever puts on 15-20 pounds,hes gonna be unstoppable..

I will say he came over somewhat "unbridled":grinning:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Ace,there is something seriously askew in BullsLand..JC is reallly ###%% talented.If he ever puts on 15-20 pounds,hes gonna be unstoppable..
> 
> I will say he came over somewhat "unbridled":grinning:


Bulls fans are in love with Hinrich, Hinrich is/was the team's best player  yet whenever they needed a big shot, they went to JC.

JC won at least half of their games for them last year, but he's not a difference maker.

Sure isn't making a difference in NYC.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Sure isn't making a difference in NYC.


This couldn't be further from the sarcastic truth. His shooting ability (3-14, 1-7 3pt), selflessness (1 assist to marbury's 8), and defense (22 points on 13 shots for VC) have completely taken the knicks out of the game. 95 points and it's only the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> JC won at least half of their games for them last year, but he's not a difference maker.


Ok, so that means he won what, 10 or 11 games?

How many did he lose for them?

The guy is a ballhog, has a horrible shot selection, is afraid of contact, and has no defensive intensity.

Hinrich is a good passer, defender, and shooter. Crawford has a better handle, but he just uses it to launch 20 footers rather than set anyone up with it.

I don't think there is a team in the league that would take Crawford over Hinrich.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal tantalized us for four years in Chicago. At times he would play like an All-Star and then he'd be terrible for 3-4 games. Someday, perhaps, Jamal will understand what he needs to do; until then -- -- some good days and more bad days.

He is so talented that after a while you will grow to where you want to trade him because he just refuses to consistently use his talent and he plays no defense and hates contact as much as Vince.

Right now Jamal is the absolute most talented second rate player in the NBA


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Right now Jamal is the absolute most talented second rate player in the NBA


You must have a funny definition of second rate.

He's a good shooter and has good handle (neither of which he is any better at than say, Steve Nash). What else is he talented at?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I gotta say, while JC certainly shows flashes of brilliance, I've heard it said how talented he so many times I don't know what to do. 

First off, I think his handle is over rated. He's got a flashy, ankle breaking stutter step, no doubt, but from what I've seen, he's not got a great baseline to baseline handle. I don't trust him, for instance, not to TO on a break. Second, his shot is streaky, streakier than Starks'. But Johnny played strong too - popped a few too many threes, but would take it inside when neccessary. Third, JC plays D with his hands, which nets him a steal or two, but hardly keeps his man out of the middle. Fourth, his 3pt to free throw ratio is weak. Fifth, what am I forgetting?

Sure the guy has talent, but it's hyped because of his perimeter flash. But who needs perimeter flash when all it nets is a career .397 fg% (.395 now for all who think he's turned it around in NY)?

Talent? Sure, he's got talent, and I'm glad we picked him up, but a lot of his "hoopla" is style over substance.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Rashidi agrees.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i agree but we have to see that hes 24 years old and he really needs to see a weight room. we saw a 190 pound Tmac in toronto get stronger and become a 210 pound superstar. Jamal doesnt take it to the basket cause he would die. hes 170 at best. at his age he should be able to learn to tone down his chucking, and it has toned downa bit with lenny and marbury getting on him for it. im not saying he will improve at this, but he could. but its easy to say he wont, cause in all his years at chicago he hasnt. but then again, the coaches in chicago had no control. the teams sucked and i believe there were a couple of different coaches. one guy actually wanted to use the triangle (cartwright??)

but his free throw to 3 point shooting is horrible. hes jacking up 6.9 threes a game actually. i dont think Jamal is really a streak shooter though. i think hes a good shooter with bad shot selection. the nights where his numbers are like 4-14 are games where he goes to crossover guys and shoots fadaways with hands in his face. this year with marbury when he gets open looks he almost always makes them. thats why i think crawford struggles with marbury on the bench.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

hes a suprisingly good catch and shoot player,especially when he squares up...Penny hit the nail on the head..Hes got to bulk up,and he has got to stop the crossover fadeaway from 25 feet..


----------

